# New Kits: Huey, Dewey and Luey - Silent Running



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Gang,

Brand new from Sarge at Wilco Models. Retail Price $60.00 plus $5.00 shipping within the US, wholesale price is $39.00 plus actual shipping cost (for orders of 10 kits or more). Bill accept checks, money orders and now PAYPAL (william lenches, [email protected] ).

Here are some pics:































I always thought that Huey, Duey and Luey were tres cool litle dudes! 

Cheers!

Huzz


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeah, R2s grandparents.
Anyone have a pic of the amputees that were inside them?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't have any pics handy, but the featurette included in the 'special edition' DVD actually has a good amount of footage of them doing 'drone fittings.' 
---Da Sarge


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fascinating.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

IIRC, there were four people cast as the drones -- one female and two male amputees, and a fellow who'd been born without legs. Douglas Trumbull got the idea for the little bipedal robots after seeing the "half-man" Johnny Eck in the movie _Freaks_. At 1/4 scale, that model must be pretty impressive!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Here's an old kit a buddy of mine who use to run Sci-Fi models built:








The colors are closer to the ones in the film, BTW he rebuilt about 90% of the kit, the arm is totally from scratch!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

'Bout time the Sarge joined the 21st Century and got signed up with paypal!

I built the little Lunar drones years ago, nice to see one large and in charge! I ordered one, and will probably end up with three in the end, _Silent Running_ is one of my fave genre films.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Lemme tell ya, you whippersnappers with yer PAYPAL and yer baggy pants... Get off my lawn!!!
Yeah, it was about time to embrace the technology. Saves the customer time and money, and I don't have to physically take checks to the bank anymore. I think I could get used to this!
By the way--- All of my box-art build-ups are painted a couple of shades 'bright' to compensate for the loss of color in printing.
---Bill


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Now if we can just get Bill to build a Wilco Models web site! Keep up the great work.

:>)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Da Sarge Drones On!*

*Phillip Marlowe* wrote:



> I built the little Lunar drones years ago...


Actually, they weren't Lunar, they were *Posigrade Creations *models. I cast those little 1/8th scale guys in my garage years ago. And I might again...one day. 

And, Captain April, that is the most beautiful rendition of my *Huey* kit I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!

Good luck with yours, Sarge!

Tom Seiler AKA Servo1
Posigrade Creations


----------



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

I had an opportunity to build the Posigrade kits several years ago...and they were great! I really wish I had a set for myself!

Re-release them Tom!!!!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Da Sarge Drones On!*

Thanks, Mike!

The Drones you built were displayed for years in a showcase at Monsters in Motion and may still be there! 

Tom


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Got mine today, I was Sarge's first order. Love this kit, the detail and casting are pretty impressive. Here are the parts resting together, the big body sections are hollow so lighting is definately an option. Instructions, decals, and stencil are on the way (they were finished after casting), but even without them this is one cool kit!










This'll give you a better idea of the size and detail, that's my ol' Huey next to the drone's face!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

First mod I made to mine:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Keep us posted on the progress!

I'll have to pick up one of these soon! 

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Finally starting to look a little like Dewey.









And here's a site with some great screen-grabs from _Silent Running_, there's detailed head-to-toe shots of all three drones in the "Graphics" section.

http://www.robotbuilders.net/droneroom/


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

After a little detailing, a lot of sanding, and a little painting:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dewey's primer coat!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dewey's basecoat. I went with acrylics for this, to me the normal finish of airbrushed acrylics "scales" correctly to Dewey's finish as seen in the film, I went lighter in the "wear" areas to let a hint of the grey primer show thru the light blue acrylic. I mixed 3 parts powder blue with one part blue to make Deweys shade of blue, I mixed enough for touch ups and to lighten and darken for weathering. The flat black panels on his face are masked with liquid mask or painters tape, depending on their shape and flatness.

I'm happy with the feet too, if you look at the DVD carefully they aren't the same red as the legs. I airbrushed them with orange enamel, then after they dried misted them with badger acrylic red, this toned down the orange and looks pretty close to my eyes.

You can also see where I slipped and primered the cord that powers Dewey's "eye".


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Adding some detail to the face, still working on articulating his waldo & legs to give him more display options.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> still working on articulating his waldo
> 
> 
> > His "what"?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It used to be a common term for a mechanical arm, kind of outmoded now I guess.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I could use some help from the more hardware saavy guys, I'm looking for a hinge or ball joint to attach his legs to the body with. I'm not looking for the legs to move back and forth, but when he's standing up I'd like to be able to tilt his body backwards and forwards on the legs to make him appear looking up or down, as well as standing up straight. And I want him to be able to hold the looking down or up position. The legs wells are approximately 2" square and 1" deep so whatever I use will be out of sight, it's just a matter of using the right hardware. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Would something like this work?

http://www.princessauto.com/_osn.cfm?CTRY=CAN&output=OSN&SRCH=1&SRCHAREA=OSN&T1=BALL%20JOINT

Its a ball joint. If the joint is stiff enough, it should hold its position but be flexible enough to allow you to reposition the legs. Perhaps you could find something similar or perhaps even better in a local hardware store. 

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

That's along the lines of what I'm looking for, I'm going to hit the hinge aisle at Home Depot tonight and see what they have, I was just hoping someone had done something similiar and could recommend something cheap and readily available. I thought of cannibilizing the ball joints off my "hands-free magnifying glass" thingie but the tension screws to make it stiff would be a pain to work around.

After watching the DVD with the pause button a few gazillion times, I really want him to be able to tilt back and look up, I think that's a big part of Dewey's appeal in the movie.









BTW, somebody awhile back was looking for paper models of the drones, I found this on one of my google searches:
http://www.animaljam.co.uk/wp-content/robotplans.zip


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

How about this...very simple and effective.

I took a length of stainless steel wire and folded it back on itself so that it was several strands thick. Then I twisted it with pliers. This is actually used for lockwiring critical parts to jet engines.

The resultant piece is strong, flexible, unbreakable and foolproof. A wire bundle this size will fit into a 1/8 hole and epoxy will hold it nicely.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Elegant idea, my first low-tech thought was a 2" piece of wire coat-hanger, but I worried about it eventually snapping at the bend point. And a flexible joint would help with adjusting the balancing, I'd like Dewey to be able to stand by himself without having him pinned to a base. I think I'm going to have to add a ankle joint to the "feet" or those flat foot pads might bite me later. but there doesn't seem to be much point (imho) in putting a lot of work in a 1/4 scale robot and pinning him permanently to a base! 

I'll check the wire aisle too, I need some wire for some picture frames the wifes been bugging me about hanging anyway. Any particular gauge of stainless you recommend?


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

You are right to be worried about coat hanger wire. Not only will it break but it never quite bends at the same spot everytime. When you bend it in one direction, the bend gets "work hardened" so when you try to bend it back, it will try to find a softer spot on the wire.

The wire I used was an old roll of .032 wire (don't know the guage number conversion off hand). I don't think it really matters. If you get thinner wire, you'll just need a few more strands in the bundle before you twist it.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

A good look around the local hardware store is in order. Perhaps you can find a small ratcheting joint with "click stops" that would do the trick. I'm sure a place like Princess Auto would have some neat doodad that woud fit the bill nicely!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Another great _Silent Running_ reference site for anybody building a drone or _The Valley Forge_, eight pages of screen grabs highlighting the hardware:

http://www.sml.hw.ac.uk/somdjp/fogdeity/silent.html


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The bits at the end always turn out to be a pia. Brent's flex joint worked like a charm, but I ended up having to saw off about a 1 1/2" off the top of the leg before he'd even begin to stand steadily, he was too top heavy to balance on those spindly legs. I hid his battery pack in the bottom tray piece, I had to hollow it out (a major pain, Sarge made the walls on this puppy hefty), but he's self contained now with no more visible wire. His arms almost finished, as well as a lot of the detail painting, he's almost ready to seal and weather.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

All the component parts together and sealed, I'm pretty happy with the paint job:


























Just needs some weathering and a final sealing. Sarge did a pretty nice job on this kit!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Really nice job on a really nice model!! I'm definitely asking the missus to get me this one for my birthday. I always thought those little guys were particularly enchanting characters in the movie and the kit and your execution of it really seems to capture their spirit.

Excellent! :thumbsup: 

Huzz :wave:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Dave, I played the _Silent Running _ DVD a lot while working on it, and tried to not just get the colors right, but to get the texture right too, whether it was matte, gloss, or in between. It really is amazing how well the drone scenes work in _Silent Running_ considering the seventies technology. I probably missed a bit here or there, but overall it pretty well depicts Dewey as he's seen onscreen. 

And I'm geeky enough to think the lighted eye is pretty cool!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Weathered and finished. I'm probably happier with the results than anything I've built before.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Excellent work there Marlow!

A question, if I may...What did you use for the wiring/hoses that run from the front to the leg holes? I'm looking at my kit and I'm wondering about what I need to get to flesh it out before I start.

Lou

PS I'm also going to re-do the numbers in vinyl. for obvious reasons


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Excellent work there Marlow!
> 
> A question, if I may...What did you use for the wiring/hoses that run from the front to the leg holes? I'm looking at my kit and I'm wondering about what I need to get to flesh it out before I start.
> 
> ...


It was a 99 cent pack of black leather cord I found on the wood beadcraft aisle at Michaels, the semi-gloss black finish looks remarkably like rubber hose and it "flexes" to scale realistically. Sadly I threw away the packaging and don't remember the maker, but it shouldn't be hard to spot, it's for making bracelets and necklaces and was on a big rack of wooden bead stuff.

His numbers look better in person, I'm curious to see how your vinyl comes out though.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great job on a cool kit.
Loved watching this one come together.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

This was on IMDB.com:

The three drone robots Huey, Dewey, and Louie were operated by four multiple-amputee actors: Mark Persons, Steve Brown, Cheryl Sparks, and Larry Whisenhunt.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You gotta love @bay, and folks that don't like to build their own stuff!:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6053706637&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESO%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Something smells rotten there!!

The poor chap who won that auction thinks he will get your fabulous work but I strongly suspect that he will receive something of far lower quality workmanship.

Why don't you contact eBay and advise them?

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Something smells rotten there!!
> 
> The poor chap who won that auction thinks he will get your fabulous work but I strongly suspect that he will receive something of far lower quality workmanship.
> 
> ...


Errrrr, because it's my ad  
And it'll probably all get blown in the dealer's room at Wonderfest. Or in the Lizard Lounge.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Now ya tell me!!!

LOL!! :jest: 

I thought some unscrupulous type had scabbed your pictures to represent his own build-up! Now do I feel dumb!!  

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Just to show it all evens out in the end, less than two hours after posting that our big screen TV died after 6 years of faithful service!

There goes that profit margin :freak:


----------



## AlienHunter08 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Three lil drones*

Hi, I just found this site while doing a search for Posigrade Creations. I happen to have all three 1/8th scale drones here in the original boxes,their in great shape including the box art. Each ones numbered PC-001, PC-002 and PC-003 respectively. I never found the time to build them and from the posts i'm reading I dont know if I should? It seems Tom is the master behind Posigrade and these lil guys? Can anyone help a newbie out with any info they have? I'd realy like to get some of the history behind them. I'll post some pics tomorrow as its 4 a.m. and I'm beat! 

DJ.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That's really cool! These are some of my favorite robots / droids because they look functional and still have a very nice design...and much easier to move than the Valley Forge miniature which I remember reading would have parts break off of it if you looked at it the wrong way!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Someone's got to do these subjects in 1/6 scale...or maybe Hot Toys will just do action figures of them...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Those are very cool. Looking forward to seeing the finished model!


----------



## Modelmaker001 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Drones*

Hi there :wave: I am new on here and have read the thread about the Silent Running Drones, I have been working on producing a garage kit of the drones which will be ready in approx 8 weeks. You can check out my work on my website. there are a lot of pictures on there of the builds, take a look and let me know what you think. Cant post the website on this post as i am a new member. Will do another post with the link


----------



## Modelmaker001 (Jun 19, 2009)

*link*

Hi here is the link to my website www.destinymodels.co.uk take a look and see what you think. While I was making the garage kit I was also working on 3 scratch built sets these are approx 7-8" high, 2 0f the sets are spoken for but 1 set is up for sale. There are pics of other models i have made in the past including a 44" eagle transporter. Cheers, Brian


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Welcome Brian, and congratulations of your new venture.

BEAUTIFUL WORK on those drones.

Please check your mailbox for a PM...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Modelmaker001 said:


> Hi here is the link to my website www.destinymodels.co.uk take a look and see what you think. While I was making the garage kit I was also working on 3 scratch built sets these are approx 7-8" high, 2 0f the sets are spoken for but 1 set is up for sale. There are pics of other models i have made in the past including a 44" eagle transporter. Cheers, Brian


modelmaker001 welcome to Hobbytalk ! Great website, those drones look so real ! Great work !!! I just wanted to let you know that the screen name of model maker you are using is My HobbyTalk screen name & has been for almost 10 years ! having 2 or 3 people using the SAME screen name of Model Maker will cause confusion as to who is who or which Model Maker said something that may offend another member. I am sure you had no idea that there was already a member here by the name of model maker. Carson, I sent you a PM.
Bert
Model maker


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Those look fantastic; definitely the best kit versions I've ever seen of that subject. What's the scale though? I wish someone would do 1/6 scale drones...


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow Modelmaker001, those look awesome. I've always loved those drones.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Robot Hut? Here are his full scale versions:
http://www.robothut.robotnut.com/drone1p0web.html


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

jbond said:


> Someone's got to do these subjects in 1/6 scale...


I would _Love_ to tackle that build!


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Great Job - Wilco!!!

Greetings ModelMaker001! Welcome aboard & Nice Web-Site (good luck!).
I too used the name 'Model Maker' for my company for over 15 years & that was over 20 years ago. 
Is there a chance I could get a set of your Drawings for the Silent Running Robots? You've Re-inspired me to build the trio in 1/6th scale.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The Robot Hut has some of the nicest Robots i have seen.
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Carson Dyle said:


> Welcome Brian, and congratulations of your new venture.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL WORK on those drones.
> 
> Please check your mailbox for a PM...


Carson, did you recieve the PM from me ?
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

how do these compare to the Wilco Drones?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> how do these compare to the Wilco Drones?


From what I can see, they are far superior to the Wilco versions, IMHO. This set's proportions and detailing is superb.


----------



## Modelmaker001 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi perhaps someone can help me with the scale the main bodies are 6" but the height when standing on their legs is 8". The information that i have is that the originals were 24" tall. The only info i had when making them was screen grabs


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Modelmaker001 said:


> Hi perhaps someone can help me with the scale the main bodies are 6" but the height when standing on their legs is 8". The information that i have is that the originals were 24" tall. The only info i had when making them was screen grabs


Modelmaker001, have you checked your private messages in your PM inbox yet ? I sent you one yesterday !
BERT
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Modelmaker001 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Bert Model maker.i did look into changing my name on the forum as you asked as our names are similar but it wouldnt allow me. Sorry. I do use this name on all the forums i go to and wasnt aware of similar names on this forum as i wasnt prompted when i registered  Brian


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

yeah i understand Brian I also use Model Maker on all of my other forums as well and was the first member here with the name Model Maker when I chose it in 2002 I just sent you another PM and I have an idea.
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Modelmaker001 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok then. Brian


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I've found these problems rarely come up when you just use your real name...


----------



## destinymodels (Jun 21, 2009)

*New I.D*

Hi just to let everyone know that I have changed my name on this forum from Modelmaker001 to destinymodels as model maker thought that having a similar name would cause too many problems. will post another link to my website and thanks to everyone for your great feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## destinymodels (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi here is the link to my website www.destinymodels.co.uk hope you enjoy the pictures as i have really enjoyed making these. i just love the drones they look so cool and i cant wait to start on the 18" Dewey


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi destinymodels and WELCOME once again to HobbyTalk Thank you Brian for your understanding. You have chosen a wonderful screen name that is unique and personal to you and has a very professional sound to it. Thank you Brian once again & if I can ever be assistance to you please don't hesitate to ask !
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

destinymodels, do you ever build real space subjects such as the Apollo kits ? I need help identifying a very old kit that was included in a revelle space shuttle kit i bought at a hobby shop. It has instructions for that part of the build ( the lunar module) but no name whatsoever of who made the kit. I hit the jackpot when i bought the unsealed kit instead of the sealed kit they had. the unsealed kit had a load of extra stuff in it and came from an estate sale and must have been given to the hobby shop.
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------



## destinymodels (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bert :wave: no problems.as for the kit i have no experience in this field sorry i cant help you there.But i would love to see some of your work Brian


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Brian here is my PL Jupiter 2 build.


----------



## destinymodels (Jun 21, 2009)

Quality! lovely photographs too.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks Brian.
MODEL MAKER


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't suppose the Wilco drones are still available for sale? I found Wilco's Ebay site but they didn't have the drones listed. Being that this thread started in 2006, I'm not too hopeful though....

David


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

David,
PM sent.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## destinymodels (Jun 21, 2009)

Kit now complete and for sale see the site www.destinymodels.co.uk


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Your 3/4 scale Drone is simply breathtaking!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Amazing patterning and finishing work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Okay, I NEED to buy one of the drones - Can't afford all of them in one hit and its been years since I saw silent running - which one should I get?

I'm not sure I want the one that gets lost in space - I found that rather upsetting when I saw that when I was little!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Bay7 said:


> I'm not sure I want the one that gets lost in space
> 
> 
> > That would be drone #3 (the green one).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, They had to go and kill "Louie" didn't they?

yeah, I'm still nursin' that grudge


----------

